# Who are your favourite villains?



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Carnage








Darth Maul








The Joker








Two Face








Unicron


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Buzz Killington


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Top ones are

1. Psycho Mantis










2. Primarch Fulgrim (sorry for my geekiness, I only like the 40k books)










3. Joker (Batman)










4. Ophelia (Claymore Anime)










5. Sylar (Heroes)










6. Gogo Yubari










Generally, I'm attracted to either totally psychotic personalities or tragic downfalls into Evil. In the case of Fulgrim I couldn't put the book down. His whole life just becomes a psychotic mess of ecstasy, tragedy and regret. How a villain ought to be. You hate the guy but feel sorry for him.


----------



## fayezrhapsody (Dec 15, 2011)

raito death note

add moar later


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmm.. My favorite probably has to be the Joker from Batman. Can't come up with much else now.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

fayezrhapsody said:


> raito death note


Hell yeah. Also Akatsuki from Naruto (attachment b/c my tablet is being dumb as ****).


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Hmm a couple of my favorites have already been mentioned...Darth Maul and The Joker. Magneto and Azazel are another of my favorites


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

DALEKS


----------



## beastylex (Feb 6, 2012)

fayezrhapsody said:


> raito death note


AWWWW YEEEAAAAH 3 VOTES FOR LIGHT.

oh and Vegeta for the first arc of Dragonball Z u__u


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Michael Myers









Jason Voorhees









Joker









Duel









Dr. Evil









Maximum Overdrive


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know why, but I like Bill the Butcher


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

1. Victor Von Doom aka Doctor Doom









2. Sephiroth









3. Majin Boo









4. Tohru Adachi









That's all for now xD


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

My absolute favourite villain of all time would have to be:








*Thanos* he can kick everyone's *** and he has.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Myself.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

John doe:


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I thought Venom was better than Carnage.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Norman Bates


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

Essy90 said:


> I don't know why, but I like Bill the Butcher


I was actually thinking of him too. Underrated villain and an underrated movie.

I also love Anton Chigurh from No Country for Old Men and Alex DeLarge from A Clockwork Orange.

I'm not sure how to post pictures on here yet


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Totally forgot until now. Awesome villain.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

The abominable Dr. Phibes









Beep the Meep









Nobody No-one (from the Dr. Who audio's, so no pic of that one)

Mr Flibble (the penguin)









That's all I can think off of the top of my head for now!


----------



## Lady Bug (Mar 18, 2012)

2 face from batman! I just loved how'd he flip a coin in order to make a decision.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Ugh this is hard, need to do some digging and thinking, be back.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Gears of War Locust Queen.










Not my very favorite, but I like the way she looks.


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Viktor from Underworld










Marduk from Sacrifice










Charnel from Sacrifice










The Pale Man - Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

and plenty of other World of Warcraft bad guys and gals.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Yay an awsome thread! ^_^

Mine would Include:

The akatsuki from naruto, perticually nagato/pain:









General grievous from star wars:









The witch king from lotr:









The red skull outta the marvel universe:


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

I cannot BELIEVE no one has said this guy:









Bowser man!
Or this guy:










Gary Motherf***ing Oak!
(Or Pokemon Trainer Blue)

I mean, come on! He's like one of the coolest douchebags in existence!

And... Hak Foo from Jackie Chan Adventures:


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

without a doubt the akatsuki









apocalypse from the x-men/marvel comics.
his unknown alien origin. the biomechanical disease his body suffers from. plus his statements about how hes been around since the dawn of human existence make him one of my favorite comic villains. the dude fought pharoahs in egypt and dracula! thats got to mean something right?























mabuu the pierced or kakihara from ichi the killer. a sadomasochistic yakuza boss. need i say more.









hidan from the akatsuki. one of my favorite from naruto. prays to a religion and a god jashinism that calls for the complete destruction of life. his holy self pain inflicting ceremonies are the best. the most religious character in the series yet has the filthiest mouth. i love how he calls everyone ****heads and ****suckers.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Daniel Plainview of course. I don't really consider him a villian but I suppose most do.

And Saruman is right up there as well.


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

The kingslayer, Jaime Lannister.

"the things I do for love"


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

gustafsg said:


> DALEKS


:clap seconded!


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

Sickness from I Feel Sick










JtHM's Wall Monster










Squee!'s Pepito










And essentially all other villains/antiheroes (Johnny himself included) in those books. If I think of any more I'll return, but people here have some good ones already covered.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Pain








Crocodile








Blackbeard
















Revolver Ocelot


----------



## Revolution (May 3, 2012)

Nemesis. loved hearing STAAAARS.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Tumblr users should follow my villains blog, here.

my favorite supervillain:


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

For _me _non-human doesn't count and I'm not including Vader for various reasons.

Absolutely # 1









# 2









# 3









#4


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Michael Corleone (Godfather)
*Hans Gruber (Die Hard)
*Albedo Piazzolla (Xenosaga)


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

The Joker, Magneto and Mystique.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Gary Oldman... Loved him in the Professional too.









Ole Hannibal


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)

Dr. Wily


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

Time to add some sexy villain chicks in this thread

Elektra










Akasha :love2


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)

http://images2.fanpop.com/image/photos/9000000/Joker-the-joker-9028188-1024-768.jpg


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)

the joker


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

StrangetoBehold said:


>


"Feed me, Seymour!"



JustThisGuy said:


> Yes! JtHM is excellente! I've only read that and Squee! I haven't read most of Vasquez's works. :/ Ooo, and Invader Zim rocks it.


You gotta read them all! Even the silly sidebooks like the Fillerbunnies. Oh, and Zim reminds me:

Tak


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Bornstellar (May 8, 2012)

Just to list a few:

Chernabog (Fantasia)

Darth Vader

Gravemind (Halo)

Cooler (DragonBallZ)

Xenahort and his other incarnations.

Teridax

Destroyah


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> *Vicious* (Cowboy Bebop)


Gotta love the way he broods

Super Skrull





Im also a fan of Dr. Doom but i personally never considered him to be a villian.

Oh and SuperVillian of course


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I like the Joker in The Dark Knight.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

My Mother...she's not my favorite but defiantly a villain.


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)




----------



## The shy soldier (Apr 24, 2012)

There are more of Gangsters not villains. but there are definitely my favorite...


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

The smoking man from the x-files. He is someone I admire very much. He holds so much power yet is mostly unknown.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Corvus Cowl said:


>


yesss


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## kismetie (May 20, 2012)

*Kazutaka Muraki* from Yami No Matsuei


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Snape - Harry potter


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)




----------

